# Price for self-care board



## DreamerR

My trainer has a front pasture with a run in stall, she feeds the boarders twice a day and fills water buckets. However you have to provide feed, hay, and pay the board. She charges $150 per horse per month. However, most people think that that is too cheap.


----------



## ClearDonkey

LydiaAndJustice said:


> My trainer has a front pasture with a run in stall, she feeds the boarders twice a day and fills water buckets. However you have to provide feed, hay, and pay the board. She charges $150 per horse per month. However, most people think that that is too cheap.


Oh geez, I pay $150 per month, and that is for full care. My BO feeds grain in the morning (owner provided), blankets for free in the winter, and has round bale access 24/7. 

Ultimately, board costs vary from city to city. I am in a very rural area, and most boarding barns are very reasonable, as compared to those in big cities...even when I lived in a more populated area, the most expensive boarding barn I ever visited was $450 a month, and that was because the BO provided all feed and had an indoor arena. There was many additional costs there though, for blanketing, fly spray, you name it, it was an additional charge.


----------



## my2geldings

In AB you can get outdoor pasture/paddock board with feed with no indoor arena for as low as $150. Board at a regular facility goes anywhere from $300-$950 and we are next door to Spruce Meadows so the rates are driven a bit higher because of it. 
Have you done some searching online to see what other places in your area offer and for what prices?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Personally I agree with the $150/month/horse. 

However, a contract is needed and IMO that contract should try to cover as many potential complications as possible. 


A few suggestions: (Horse Owner AKA HO and Barn Owner AKA BO) 


1) Self board to include use of one stall per horse, outdoor arena and group pasture for the fee of $5 per day or $150 per month. 


2) all feed and hay or other dietary needs to be purchased by HO and fed to horse by HO

3) All shavings to be provided by HO. Daily stall cleaning responsibility of HO. 

4) Tack and supplies of HO are to be kept in ______ except while in use. 

5) Any damage to property by HO or HO horse shall be paid for by HO. 

6) If due to inclement weather or other cause, HO is unable to provide care for their horse, BO will feed horse and turnout on a schedule agreed upon by HO and BO. BO will also clean the stall. BO shall charge HO an additional $5 per day per horse for this service. 

7) HO will provide appropriate veterinary and farrier care to the horse in accordance with standard practice. If HO is not available and immediate veterinary or farrier care is needed, BO will contact the appropriate provider and HO will pay the provider directly for this service. 

There may be other things that would be of concern that would need to be included


----------



## Kalraii

I pay £184 a month for the privilege of being there AND a stall. That includes literally nothing regarding feed or livery help.


----------



## csimkunas6

My are is $100-$200 depending on exact location. Full care board on average is $375. When I lived in NC, self care was closer to $250-$350.

Super interesting seeing how much location truly effects price!


----------



## horselovinguy

When I lived on Long Island full care, {feed/hay/shavings/daily stall care/dirt paddock t/o for a few hours} started at $850. 
If the place had a indoor arena and nice riding rings, wash stall, etc you were looking easily at over $1,200 per month. 
Many places also demanded lessons in addition were taken, used or not you paid for them to the tune of another few hundred dollars a month.
Monthly cost minus farrier or vet...about $1500.00 per month.

Backyard barn with feed/hay/stall and paddock attached so horse could go in or out at will starts at $550 - $600.
A ring, maybe a wash stall,more likely a hose access to wash...if lucky trails within walking distance or backed onto a state/county park...
Near no one does partial or rough board.
Pasture board just doesn't exist with the price of land on the island...
Full care board is it truthfully...and after seeing how some kept the backyard barns I can understand people being fussy about cleanliness when they live in close proximity to the barn area. :icon_rolleyes:

Where I live now, pasture board for some is about $100 a horse and it is 24/7 outside _no shelter_, just trees for protection.
Barbed wire fencing, usually a big pond for water although there is also a trough someplace in a field of 20 - 40 acres to as much as 100 acres to roam...the horses roam in a group sometimes not seen for days at a time.
There are also farms that offer run-in shelters, pasture shared with others and some care done...about $150 a month.
And of course full care board... anywhere from $275 - $500 a month. 
Fancy barns, show facilities are considerably more...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SteadyOn said:


> A friend of mine had someone approach her about keeping three horses on her property, and they'd be doing all the work, providing the feed, hay, shavings, etc, and giving lessons on the horses. Basically using the place as their own. Facility has a barn, outdoor ring, good pasture. No indoor arena. The property owner has her own insurance and the horse owners would get OEF (Ontario provincial horse insurance).


First, is your friend the property owner? The way this is written it sounds like maybe she's just renting or leasing the place, in which case she couldn't do anything without the owner's permission. If she does own it, this does not sound like just a boarding situation, rather it sounds like a facility lease which is a whole 'nuther ball of wax. 

Sounds like the prospective boarder wants to keep 3 horses (which may or may not be her own) on the property and use them for training purposes. If the prospective boarder doesn't own all 3 horses, then she's also subletting (boarding) the ones she doesn't own and also you mention giving lessons. This exposes the property owner to all kinds of different risk. Property insurance is not enough in a case like that. They'll have taken the property from being someone's personal farm to a commercial operation which requires different insurance to cover liability. It exposes your friend to a loss of a good amount of her privacy and opens her up to a lot more liability. 

I don't know the requirements in Canada, but here in the US, she would need to post her property with the Equine Liability statutes, she'd need commercial liability insurance, care, custody & control insurance, and she'd have to charge accordingly. She shouldn't be just charging for board, she needs to lease out the facility and understand that the lessee will want to use the arena and barn for clients which can be a HUGE inconvenience for your friend, if she has any horses and wants to use the same facilities. 

Personally, I wouldn't do it. Too much hassle for the potential money involved. If the person fails to pay and disappears, leaving those horses behind, and disappears with the horse owner's money that they paid for board, care, training, then what? They'll be looking to your friend to step in and she'll be out a whole lot of money, time and effort.


----------

